# Park Brake for Currie



## Snaf1 (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and I have a question about my park brake. I installed a Currie 9in Ford rear end and I wanted to keep my factory parking brake pedal, so I bought a Lokar universal park brake cable for Ford rear end. I can not for the life of me get the factory pedal to work right now! If I adjust it so the park brakes lock up the wheels, I can barely push the park brake cable hard enough to get one click. If I leave the adjustment loose to get three clicks on the park break pedal, the wheels are so loose I can spin them by head..... like the park break isn't even engaged! Does anyone have an idea what I can or should do? Has anyone run into the same problem or similar?

Thank You

Snafu1


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Disk or drum rear? Wonder if it won't be better after linings seat in and things are re-adjusted? My 11" Ford drums took quite a few miles and several adjustments before I had a good pedal on the emergency brake.


----------



## CRABKILLER (Jan 16, 2020)

I put a Currie 9" in my '68, the hydraulic lines screwed right into the 9" and the factory Pontiac emergency brake cables popped right into place. I was amazed how easy it went together.


----------



## Snaf1 (3 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies. CRABKILLER I forgot to post that the car is a 1966 Tempest and I think maybe the park brake cables are different than your '68, the factory ones? It has the Ford Explorer type disc brakes with the parking brake inside the hub, disc brakes all four corners lust4speed.


----------

